# Lethbridge AB Anarchist Bookfair May 14, 2016



## fallingseastar (Apr 14, 2016)

TRADITIONAL BLACKFOOT TERRITORY - Lethbridge, AB

The first annual YQL Anarchist Bookfair will be planting seeds of change in Lethbridge this May! The Bookfair aims to raise awareness about anarchism and social justice while celebrating the values of autonomy, mutual aid, community, and solidarity. Participants include booksellers (Camas Books), presses (Black Cat Press), zine makers (Pink Glitter Kittens Zine Distro, twelveohtwo zine distro, Stacey Bru, and more!), and artists (Radical Buttons, Kiley Granberg, Eric Dyck, and more!) from all over western Canada.

There will be workshops from 10-5 pm. Workshops will focus on personal, practical, and political applications of anarchist theory and practice, as well as art, and intersectional feminist oriented work shops. Check out our Facebook & Website for more details!

There will be a free vegan breakfast and lunch served!

Childcare will be provided for parents with children, and the space is accessible to all.

There is no admission charge, but donations are welcome.

Bookfair attendees can look forward to a lively exchange of ideas, thought provoking literature and entertainment.

The Bookfair will be preceded by a community mixer including a potluck, art show, and local music.

"We aim to show the positive changes that can be achieved when we take action. Because anarchism eschews political representation in favour of personal choices and decision-making, the supportive, curious, and skeptical are encouraged to act for themselves: come and see how anarchism works."



www.yqlanarchistbookfair.ca
gofundme.com/anarchistbookfair


Any questions, volunteer interest, or art show submissions can be send to [email protected]


The event seems super idealistic and sweet, could be a good place to agitate or have interesting conversations with people. I could not think of a more rural place for a bookfair.... should be something.


----------

